# EMP event,could you survive 12 mo. w/o power



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

What I'm talking about is a sun event or a enemy event.Our power grid is old and vulnerable .A year or more w/o power, could you survive?


----------



## heffleysmill (Aug 10, 2010)

being without the amenities and comforts of technology would be a huge shock to just about everyone. having said that, it would definitely be a life adjustment but I know I could do it no problem, wife and kids, that's a different story.


----------



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not worried about being without power for a year. I am worried about _all the other people _who would be without power for a year.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

away from civilization would be easier but depending on what all was effected 

if talking no power in the whole Country, then while I have the knowledge to survive, lack of meds would shorten my survival 

the death rate would explode for many reasons, lack of clean water would top the list, starvation second long term reason

crime would be very high in the cities to the point of no one being safe alone and gangs would make hiding out or hunkering down a poor choice past a few weeks, so not only being prepared for yourself and family, you must be prepared to prevent others from taking what you have..not as easy as most think

if world wide, only 3rd world populations and military (Navy ships top the best chance list imo) would survive


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Game-Over said:


> I'm not worried about being without power for a year. I am worried about _all the other people _who would be without power for a year.


^^^wurd.

I'd die in 2 weeks from their air borne diseases


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

It would be tough if your family was different areas when the event happened. Even if your kids were at school and wife at the store it would take many hours for them to walk home. My drive from the office is 1.15 hours so that would take all day at least in dress shoes. At that point it would be about hitching horses to a utility trailer and getting away from the city ASAP, loaded for WAR. I have the supplies, tools and material in place to do it now if need be. But I never thought of putting an old pair of walking shoes in the tool box of the truck until now.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

not much of a problem for my family, getting to my fathers house would be the biggest challenge. Had a dry run during hurricane Rita.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

For a year would be tough. It's possible, but not at my home in the city. After 2 months, we'd be out of water. We have enough food to make it 6 months. 

I'm not too worried. Obama, and Hitlery would magically save the day....


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I wouldn't want to be in a big city if that happened. Rural areas would be the place to be.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

bill said:


> away from civilization would be easier but depending on what all was effected
> 
> if talking no power in the whole Country, then while I have the knowledge to survive, lack of meds would shorten my survival
> 
> ...


 I would think most 3rd world countries would be the worst off. Many of these countries have populations way above the lands carrying capacity, and rely on aid from first world countries for food and water distribution.

If I could get to the horse farm in Waller, I think I could do 12 months easy. 
Have to eat horse for a while though.


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

If this topic interests you please read "one second after "


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

Remember there's no ATM's or gas pumps .


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Remember there's no ATM's or gas pumps .


Yeah, Would be a worse case scenario no matter how much someone thinks they could live off the land


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Game-Over said:


> I'm not worried about being without power for a year. I am worried about _all the other people _who would be without power for a year.


They wouldn't be a problem - as long as you remember to cook them slowly. 

Probably the biggest, most immediate problem for us would be water. There's a whole lot of stuff down here in the bay that I normally wouldn't eat, but in a situation like that? Quite a bit of protein available out there. Seems like a kayak would be worth its weight in gold, since you don't need any gasoline to go catch dinner.

But, yeah, getting food would be one thing - keeping it would be another. Smart people would form co-op/commune arrangements, and watch each others' backs. Of course, that would require knowing people in person, and not just by their online handles. The lack of refrigeration would mean that you'd have to come up with a system of barter pretty quickly, so nothing goes to waste, and you don't have to score ever day.

Yeah, the more I think about it, it's the other people I'd be worried about.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Might want to read up on how to smoke and preserve your meat and how to can things over a wood fire. Also read up on how to purify water while you're at it.

Of course a lot of people would survive as they already know how to live off the land, but those in the cities would be in a world of hurt.

My family would be fine but we have the land to fall back to; a lot of people do not have that option.

TH


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

I watched a bad movie from red box about the same thing .people were killing each other and robbing for food then the lights came back on.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

CAMDEX said:


> If this topic interests you please read "one second after "


Excellent book!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..

just wondering...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..
> 
> just wondering...


Bayou and a creek. I'd run it thru a still a couple of times, and also fuel and barter...

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..
> 
> just wondering...


Windmill. That's what I'm going to do for my well anyway, we have city water for the cabin, I'm going to use the well for irrigation, wildlife and to keep a tank full (once it's built) so a windmill makes sense for me.

I've found some plans to build one myself for not a ton of money, although if I count the time it'll take I won't save a dime. It's going to be a fun project anyway and will keep me out of trouble for a little while.

Right now, we wouldn't make it. In 6 - 12 months, we'll be well on our way to being self sufficient so it'll just be the transportation that would suck. Since cars run off computers, there wouldn't be any getting them started even if you had the fuel for them.

My biggest concern would be my daughter being in Houston and my wife and I in South Texas. We'd have to find a way to come get her.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

My family and I are set right now for about 18-24 months without having to go out to seek outside resources. Good to go off the grid if need be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

X3 on the book One Second After. Plenty of food for thought.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The funniest thing about the Day After, Doomsday, Amargeddon, alien attack, nuclear attack, Isis power grid, Red Dawn, doomsday prepper, bunker building group, is you leave your house and run out to the woods.
Who's woods? Yours? 
You gonna shoot a squirrel ? 
Where is your food? Where are your weapons? Where are the 12,000 gallons of fresh water held in your swimming pool at your house. It at your house!
You don't but out , you bug in.
Having said all that, the head Boofer in charge, POTUS, will be gone soon, and this stuff will pass.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You don't want to be in a big city when the supply chain shuts down. No food, no water, no way to forage, no way to get out.

It will go Mad Max in a hurry.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gottagofishin said:


> You don't want to be in a big city when the supply chain shuts down. No food, no water, no way to forage, no way to get out.
> 
> It will go Mad Max in a hurry.


Got a taste of that during Rita evacuation at the gas stations.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

iamatt said:


> Got a taste of that during Rita evacuation at the gas stations.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have said for 20 years...

Put generators at strategically placed corner stores though out the region so THEY can provide water and ice ALONG with gas for the area. It would be cheaper and more efficient than the current system

but, then again, it is the government or more specific, FEMA.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Prep your well. 
For information just ask me.

Yes, that is a hand pump that works on the same well as a submersible pump.



Tortuga said:


> How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..
> 
> just wondering...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..
> 
> just wondering...


Spring fed creek.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> How would you folks out in the country get water.. Remember...your water pump on your well won't work...no electricity... and if on gasoline or propane..that would eventually run out as well..
> 
> just wondering...


 We have a solar powered electric pump for one of our wells at the farm. Only about 10 gal/hr. but that should do.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Mine do 10 gallons per minute. Some will do 20 gpm.



jesco said:


> We have a solar powered electric pump for one of our wells
> 
> at the farm. Only about 10 gal/hr. but that should do.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

TheGoose said:


> Prep your well.
> For information just ask me.
> 
> Yes, that is a hand pump that works on the same well as a submersible pump.


That is a lifesaver. Sweet. Anything after fresh water and home grown veggies is a lux.in a crisis.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

jesco said:


> We have a solar powered electric pump for one of our wells at the farm. Only about 10 gal/hr. but that should do.


. Will a solar panel and the assorted gear survive an EMP to begin with?


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

jesco said:


> We have a solar powered electric pump for one of our wells at the farm. Only about 10 gal/hr. but that should do.


An EMP blast would take out the solar pumps though, there are electronics in those. You have to think old school mechanical, pre computers.

Worst part would be not having Google to tell you how to build the stuff you need to survive without computers.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> Windmill. That's what I'm going to do for my well anyway, we have city water for the cabin, I'm going to use the well for irrigation, wildlife and to keep a tank full (once it's built) so a windmill makes sense for me.
> 
> I've found some plans to build one myself for not a ton of money, although if I count the time it'll take I won't save a dime. It's going to be a fun project anyway and will keep me out of trouble for a little while.
> 
> ...


 I have a feeling these two tractors with no electronics and a supply of diesel is going to come in handy...


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

My tractor is about a 2006 vintage but there are not electronic controls on it. It even has a mechanical fuel pump so I would be good to go there. The electronics control stuff like the blinkers but I don't use/need those anyway.


----------



## Nightrider (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd take myself and family to a marina find the best sailboat I could steal and get us to one of the islands in the coast away from people and try and survive only problem would be lack of water. One can only survive 3 days without it so maybe bring supply for a still. Plenty of hooks knives and line.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Worldwide civilization would end within 60 days with no electricity- such as induced by a massive solar flare. 

Every manufactured item needed for sustained civilization, with no exception, would not be available without electricity. 

Immediately after the event: You can't buy food. No running water. Sewage is backing up. You can't buy gasoline or diesel. 100 percent of all businesses would be closed. There are no communication other than word of mouth. Police and all emergency services can't respond. Hospitals are closed. Tens of millions are stranded on foot large distances from shelter and families. 

Day 5. All stored food in homes is consumed. People are killing for food and water. wide scale looting by gangs pillaging and burning. People fleeing metro areas on foot. The golden hordes are on the move like swarms of locusts. 
Rural areas will be scraped clean by those who were unprepared. Heavily armed gangs will take what they need by force. 

60 days. Greater than 95% of the world has died of starvation or violence. The remaining humans are living a feudal existence with slave labor providing substinence farming to their masters. 
Very organized gangs ( think ex military units) with war fighting skill sets, determination, and superior firepower are the feudal hierarchy.

A few very remote locations with survivalisits banding together with a citadel mentality will make it. 

If you are a prepper & heavily armed- how long can you withstand a 7/24 siege by a determined gang that wants what you have?


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I grew up pretty much "off the grid". I was nine before a power line was run out our way, so I think I could revert. I don't see anybody in my family doing that with any success, though. 

But, as close in to the big city as we are, life would soon become a lot like one of those Zombie episodes. Food and water would be the least of the worries. So, when it hits the fan, I suspect we'll just hole-up till the ammo runs out.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

So you are hunkered down with lots of gas, generator set up to run your water well for good water, lots of food, a garden, chickens, some livestock, guns, ammo, medicine, family, a few select friends.

You are well set up and good to go for months, perhaps years.
And depending on the disaster it may well be months or years.

A week in, things have gone to **** in the inner city, but you are a bit out from town, perhaps a large lot in the suburbs or on a acre or two or even 5-20 acres. Or even a small town several miles from Houston.

A military unit, cops, sheriffs, national guard, what ever, comes down your road with transport trucks loaded with refugees preceded by heavy armored vehicles, with assault troops or swat team. You are told they have orders to perform a mandatory evacuation, you are ordered to leave your home and get in the trucks with the rest of the refugees, Immediately!

What ya gonna do?


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I strongly recommend to everyone I know to have a minimum 30 day supply ( of beans, band aids, bullets) for a *short term regional catastrophe* such as hurricane, extended regional grid blackout, or extreme as a terrorist setting off a small nuclear warhead.

Beyond that planning scenario, the dilemma to ponder in a major catastrophe (with no outside help) is how to say "No" ?

You may be fully stocked with an armed encampment of like minded family.

Envision a young teen mother leading six children shows up, starving and terrified. 
Do you have enough to feed seven more mouths indefinitely?

If not, do you have the will and conviction that it would take to run off starving children?

Alternatively, a good friend and nine members of his extended family shows up with no provisions, just empty stomachs- and they are not going to leave on their own..........

As said previously, what are you going to do?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Worldwide civilization would end within 60 days with no electricity- such as induced by a massive solar flare.
> 
> Every manufactured item needed for sustained civilization, with no exception, would not be available without electricity.
> 
> ...


. You forgot the zombies.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

there's a sequel now. "one year after"


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Well....you would have thousands of 4000 horsepower mobile gensets sitting around with no freight to haul since factories would be idle. Most all the current freight locomotives now produce AC power. Wire up those suckers through a transformer to the local grids.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I would be fine after a 50 mile walk to nine mile. We could survive until everything got back to normal. It would require me to get a sealed box with plenty of ammunition, automatic weapons, and vegetable seeds buried/staged down there. It's isolated enough to protect, There is adequate water supply there and unlimited protein supply as well.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Well....you would have thousands of 4000 horsepower mobile gensets sitting around with no freight to haul since factories would be idle. Most all the current freight locomotives now produce AC power. Wire up those suckers through a transformer to the local grids.


You guys keep forgetting that all this stuff is operated by electronic controls. You're not going to be firing up the locomotives or the gensets. What will run will be about 1980 or earlier cars/trucks, old tractors and other 100% mechanical stuff. That won't include modern anything, maybe a few of the smaller (4000W or less) generators but definitely not the industrial stuff.

Even if you get power to the grid through purely mechanical generation, the switching systems are electronic. Most everything in your house is electronics as well. Use LED bulbs? Those are now trash. Refrigerator probably doesn't work. A/C and heat definitely don't, etc.

If your well pump is variable speed, it's probably dead also. For this scenario, you really have to think like you have the amenities of the 1930's.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Like mentioned above I'd be more worried about those around us. I do not have a place of safety to go to. It would be nice to have a rural piece of land to survive on rather than be stuck in the middle of the city fighting for your life like the purge.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

bg said:


> You guys keep forgetting that all this stuff is operated by electronic controls. You're not going to be firing up the locomotives or the gensets. What will run will be about 1980 or earlier cars/trucks, old tractors and other 100% mechanical stuff. That won't include modern anything, maybe a few of the smaller (4000W or less) generators but definitely not the industrial stuff.
> 
> Even if you get power to the grid through purely mechanical generation, the switching systems are electronic. Most everything in your house is electronics as well. Use LED bulbs? Those are now trash. Refrigerator probably doesn't work. A/C and heat definitely don't, etc.
> 
> If your well pump is variable speed, it's probably dead also. For this scenario, you really have to think like you have the amenities of the 1930's.


Store all electronic devices in a Faraday cage.


----------



## jimtexas68 (May 13, 2012)

Wet cell batteries would not be effected. Life would suck to the highest order if this were to happen for sure.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

What about pto powered items. 

Generator?
Well pump?

Or go Amish and convert everything to air power now. Run Pvc air lines in the house. I've seen a mixer with an air chuck on it before in an Amish kitchen. 

Coal stoves are the bomb too. 


--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

Build a faraday cage to store needed electronics .... the other problem is cooking, distilling water. You build a fire, prepare to fight off the hoards


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> Prep your well.
> For information just ask me.
> 
> Yes, that is a hand pump that works on the same well as a submersible pump.


That hand pump would be invaluable. After some time went by and the fuel is all gone it would be worth it's weight in gold.

However, once word got out of it's existence, it would need to be HEAVILY defended. It would need to be concealed and camo'd. Bartering water for other needs would need to be done offsite to keep it hidden. Even then, after the pirate gangs and alliances begin to form, it's probably only a matter of time until it's overtaken. Just my opinion.

I hope it never happens but a good thread nonetheless.

Rex


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Your hot water heater holds about about 40 or 50 gallons of fresh drinking water, which will sustain you for a period of time. 
Sterno is a great stealthy way to cook, with no smoke signature. 
Have plenty fire extinguishers on hand for the Molotov cocktails that will be used by the "hands up don't shoot" crowd. Don't use tracers when defending. they work both ways. (Unless you've got them pinned down in a combustible structure.)


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

We have cows, chickens, wild pigs, deer, turkey in abundance. I can easily raise enough vegetables to feed several families...and do year around. We have ponds with millions of gallons of water that contain thousands of delicious fish....all renewable resources. 

Food and water just would not be a problem...those humans trying to steal it would be the biggest problem and that also can be dealt with.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

The amount of time you would be able to survive is directly related to how many sub humans your are willing and able to dispatch.


John


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I'm just optimistic but I think after the initial shock and chaos, those left would settle into it. Societies survived for thousands of years before the advent of electricity and modern amenities, I think we could do it again.

I would bet that somewhere there is a routinely reviewed and updated military plan on how to control civil unrest and restore government for exactly this scenario.

I still wouldn't want to be in a city if it were to go down.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Just like Hank sings..."country folks can survive"


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Cut n Shoot said:


> Remember there's no ATM's or gas pumps .


I think this is the most overlooked item. No cash, no gas....

You could only go as far as your tank and reserves if you have them. Food. Well hunting and fishing, but the city would roam out to the country in search of food.

Like bg said, people survived without for a long long time, but the population was nothing like today. would be a mess for sure


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Just like Hank sings..."country folks can survive"


This ! We always have good farm fresh food.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> We have cows, chickens, wild pigs, deer, turkey in abundance. I can easily raise enough vegetables to feed several families...and do year around. We have ponds with millions of gallons of water that contain thousands of delicious fish....all renewable resources.
> 
> Food and water just would not be a problem...those humans trying to steal it would be the biggest problem and that also can be dealt with.


Ditto here.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

If you want something to read to get a grasp of what effects EMP "MIGHT" have.
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/emp-myths.html


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I'd suggest many folks are grossly overestimating their ability to survive. 

Relying on surface water for example. Its easily contaminated, be it chemical or biological. And, you are not in position to figure out whether the water has been poisoned. At least, not before some of your crew begins falling out with the symptoms. 

At a minimum, pond water would require filtering to eliminate bacteria. If the pond is used by any animals as a water source, its unfit for human consumption without filtering. Every rain washes more fecal matter into your drinking water. Drinking chit soup results in scream diarrhea, and now you need more clean water to over come it. 

Sure, you can use poorly filtered water to survive over a short period, but over a longer period, the old, the weak, and children will likely be severely sickened by its consumption. So, you now have people that can't work consuming your limited resources. 

Your water needs will sky rocket if you are toiling in the hot weather with no a/c. Gallon a day per person engaged in strenuous activities. 

Pasture animals - better have round the clock security, or they will be stolen. Same with crops. Just working your crops or animals means you are exposed. 

The current abundance of wild animals will quickly be exhausted. Your gun shots will be heard for miles, and like hyenas, the hungry and desperate will soon be upon you. 

Its going to be extremely difficult to defend structures like normal homes or farm houses. Those are not hardened structures, and they will quickly become tombs. One will need a decent sized group of young, able bodied people. But, now you have to feed all those people. 

Those needing medications or suffering from disabilities will need to be abandoned or dispatched. If they are not going to survive the next 60 days, no reason to let them consume resources in the near term. Same with older women. 

The urban youths are not going to be the issue. The issue is going to be well organized, educated, and ruthless groups of males between 18-45 that will do what is necessary to survive.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

For you guys out in the sticks. Have you ever considered a fire powered steam generator? I've kind of researched them, a few years back. They'd do me no good in the city.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

For all the people who have PM'd me that is a Simple Pump installed in a typical 4" well. The regular submersible pump pipe and wire are just like normal, the simple pump goes down in the the well beside the pipe for the submersible pump. It can sit just below the water line or a few feet above the 4" pump, but cannot go down past the regular pump level. This is no problem as a hand pump cannot draw the water down the way a submersible pump can, you should never run out of water. I am a licensed water well pump installer here in TX and I have put in several of these pumps for people who have the same concerns this thread addresses. The pump will do about 3 gallons per minute from a shallow water level (company states up to 5 but that is a little optimistic).

For the others asking about a solar pump and how susceptible they are to EMP there is some question to that. The current school of thought is that ANYTHING connected to grid power is susceptible to EMP. If you were in a rural area hundreds of miles away from the EMP event the EMP would be carried down the power lines to your location. Since a solar pump is NOT connected to the grid the chances of it getting zapped are much less likely. Further, the electronics are contained in the box at the solar panels. If you could keep a spare box protected from EMP I am confident that you could replace the box and keep on trucking. The cost of a solar pump is about 1/2 that of a windmill and much less upkeep while pumping more water.

The cost of the hand-pump installed varies but I'll be happy to answer PM's. Here is a link: http://www.simplepump.com/PRICING/Example-System-Pricing.html


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

@Ernest:

I agree with every single point you made. There, I said it. Now admit I'm your Daddy when it comes to WW2 Europe arguments. J/K, J/K.

All you country guys talking about a country boy will survive are correct in the country mindset being superior in a case where the grid goes down. The problem is you need to be way out in a very remote area or you'll end up in daily gunfights defending all the resources that you had the foresight to prepare. And how many gunfights could the best special forces soldier get through without finally being shot?

Among other things that will happen in the first 12 months is that 80 to 90 percent of the US population will be dead. That's not Alex Jones stuff. That's from 5 different congressional and presidential commissions that have studied the various EMP attack scenarios and results.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I like these "prep" conversations, because it gets people thinking about ideas for a more realistic short term crisis, such as a hurricane and resulting problems. I will add this. Food: forget beans or rice; very little caloric or nutritional value. Think pasta. Way more calories and nutrients. Human waste: kitty litter. Lots of kitty litter plus aquarium activated charcoal. Human waste will be a huge health problem without working toilets. My two cents.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Our tongue-in-cheek plan has always been to rally to the family members home where most of the guns and ammo are stored. Just a few miles to the rally home. Those of us that live in the country with acreage for gardens and livestock will fare the best We'd set up rotational watches over our necessities and take the necessary actions to secure those necessities. The societal rule book will go out the window if this were to happen. Water will be a challenge but rainwater collection containers are already something we have (and water used in the garden).

Some will die without their meds, air conditioning/heating, etc., but I think a significant number of people will survive the event.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Ernest said:


> I'd suggest many folks are grossly overestimating their ability to survive.
> 
> Relying on surface water for example. Its easily contaminated, be it chemical or biological. And, you are not in position to figure out whether the water has been poisoned. At least, not before some of your crew begins falling out with the symptoms.
> 
> ...


 You are probably right when it comes to 80% of the people, but there is the 20% that will take it heart attack serious right from the jump. It comes down to what are you willing to do to keep your family alive, if the answer isn't " anything " then you will not make it.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

texasair said:


> So you are hunkered down with lots of gas, generator set up to run your water well for good water, lots of food, a garden, chickens, some livestock, guns, ammo, medicine, family, a few select friends.
> 
> You are well set up and good to go for months, perhaps years.
> And depending on the disaster it may well be months or years.
> ...


This is my main concern here.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> A military unit, cops, sheriffs, national guard, what ever, comes down your road with transport trucks loaded with refugees preceded by heavy armored vehicles, with assault troops or swat team. You are told they have orders to perform a mandatory evacuation, you are ordered to leave your home and get in the trucks with the rest of the refugees, Immediately!


So their trucks work but mine won't? 

All we can do those of us with places well away from big cities is to do the best we can.

We can manage the food and water part of survival and we can kill those who wish us harm as fast as we can shoot them and if we get killed doing it then that's life as we knew it.

TH


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing, why does their stuff work and everyone else has no power.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Crowhater said:


> I was wondering the same thing, why does their stuff work and everyone else has no power.


Guberment magic powder.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> So their trucks work but mine won't?
> 
> All we can do those of us with places well away from big cities is to do the best we can.
> 
> ...


I don't know about the vehicles but the DOD has been scrambling to EMP harden a lot of their assets for the last several years. The big problem is the military depends on the civilian grid outside of most bases. Every commission has come up the same Mad Max scenario and they've all concluded the entire US grid could be hardened for less than a billion.

Very few mainstream big wigs address EMP so most of the public is in the dark (yes, I went there). If everyone realized exactly how at risk we are and how easy the fix would be, there would be an outcry and something would finally be done. Newt Gingrich, Jeneane Pirro (sp?) are fairly vocal about it. And of all people, Ted Koppel recently released a book called "Lights Out." Hopefully more of the big league talking heads will start addressing this. I like a good tin foil hat theory as much as the next guy but this isn't tin foil hat stuff.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> I was wondering the same thing, why does their stuff work and everyone else has no power.


That's buried in my previous post. The DOD has been EMP hardening their toys for a few years. DHS is run by idiot political appointees and has their head in the sand so us civilians and our civilian grid is unprotected.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Water
Food
Bullets
Gas

I would think these things can be bartered for just about anything. Invest in gold and commodities but if the chit hits the fan, I'll take water over gold anyday if cash loses value.
I know this thread states only a year but....


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guess I'll cross that bridge when it gets here .. the only way they will take my cows and food will be getting through the hail of bullets .. I have enough land and cows for my family. . Enough trees to build cabins and to burn .. enough vegetable seeds for a few years .. etc.. I'm not as scared as a lot of people I deal with things as they come .. if I die trying that's all that matters .. but I can guarantee you a mob of people with shovels and sticks won't last long when they cross the fence line.. you build your cabins so that your crops and cattle are in the middle . Everyone has to contribute . Some garden some fish some haul and boil water from the pond or pump water. From the well . Only kill or pick what you need to live leave the rest for another day ... people did it before we were here it can be done again ..


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

OnedayScratch said:


> Water
> Food
> Bullets
> Gas
> ...


I'm not sure that gold will truly hold any value in the event of societal breakdown.

On the other hand, I truly believe lead (ammo) would be worth ten-fold the value of gold.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Chuckybrown said:


> I'm not sure that gold will truly hold any value in the event of societal breakdown.
> 
> On the other hand, I truly believe lead (ammo) would be worth ten-fold the value of gold.


That's what I'm saying. You can have the B.S. people think will make them a buck. I'll take something that will help me survive.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

So if 90% of the folks die. We'll have around 30 million folks alive in the USA. Figure about 2 million Military, and possibly more. If they get to help their immediate family. That's not a lot of folks to rebuild the electrical grid across this great Nation.

I'm sure the focus would be DC, if the local gimmedat natives haven't destroyed it. Then Military bases/complexes, and connecting lines to other bases. Then you'd figure rail lines, and navigable water ways would be next. The roads should be littered with disabled vehicles. So moving around to strategic locations would be done those ways. Possibly air as well.

So getting the grid back up to remote rural areas. Probably wouldn't be a top priority. I'm sure the farmers (big operations) would be Federalized. They'd at least get roads cleared to be able to move food around. But considering we wouldn't be shipping any food overseas for a while. The number of needed farms would be minimal. Those farms would probably be close to bases, or large camps.

Then we have the whole deal if it was an attack that caused the EMP. We're going to be getting attacked by who ever did it, sooner or later. If it was a Solar Flare thing. Would it wipe out the Worlds elect? I don't know. If it didn't, we may get some help from other countries. Or other countries may come over here and attack us.

Anywho, it's an interesting topic to think about, and discuss. There's a whole lot of variables that come into play. I wish every one the best of luck, if it happens. And keep your powder dry!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

TheGoose said:


> Mine do 10 gallons per minute. Some will do 20 gpm.


We have the Grudfos with two 180 watt panels and it is supposed to do 20 but really does about 15 on a real sunny day. It will certainly come in handy for drinking water during a power outage. ( it is about a 1/2 mi from the house though)

You think about little things that you will run out of though, stuff like toilet paper, soap, coffee, and other staples, that stuff needs to be stocked up on.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

You tube has some informative videos. Getting family together to make a stand would be a huge problem, with everyone spread out and w/o transportation.A shipping container painted with lead paint might stop a pulse. Keep a vehicle and spare electronics maybe a four wheeler ,tractor.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Cut n Shoot said:


> You tube has some informative videos. Getting family together to make a stand would be a huge problem, with everyone spread out and w/o transportation.A shipping container painted with lead paint might stop a pulse. Keep a vehicle and spare electronics maybe a four wheeler ,tractor.


Where do you buy Lead Paint? China?


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MarkU said:


> Where do you buy Lead Paint? China?


Not at Lowe's or Home depot.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I thought that stuff was banned years ago. Because kids were licking walls and becoming stupid, and whatnot. HMMM, I will add this to my mental notes.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Put these on your preppers list 

Clorox or chlorine tabs. It's gonna get messy. You need to be able to clean it up. 

12 Gauge shotgun shells. Becomes the universal currency. 

Ear plugs. Between shooting and death, there's a lot of noise. Screamers require you wear ear protection. 

In answer to the OP's question, I am not really sure I want to survive such an event. Getting eaten by bugs is the final outcome, and becoming bug poop ain't real high on my list of ways to die. Save a few shells and a bottle of rum for yourself.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

MarkU said:


> I thought that stuff was banned years ago. Because kids were licking walls and becoming stupid, and whatnot. HMMM, I will add this to my mental notes.


It is banned.It's around though.A galvanized paint might work.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

I'm thinking a few of these would come in handy...

LifeStraw Personal Water Filter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006QF3TW4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_CPwMwb6A0WKM7


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Jaysand247 said:


> Guess I'll cross that bridge when it gets here .. the only way they will take my cows and food will be getting through the hail of bullets .. I have enough land and cows for my family. . Enough trees to build cabins and to burn .. enough vegetable seeds for a few years .. etc.. I'm not as scared as a lot of people I deal with things as they come .. if I die trying that's all that matters .. but I can guarantee you a mob of people with shovels and sticks won't last long when they cross the fence line.. you build your cabins so that your crops and cattle are in the middle . Everyone has to contribute . Some garden some fish some haul and boil water from the pond or pump water. From the well . Only kill or pick what you need to live leave the rest for another day ... people did it before we were here it can be done again ..


I know where you live. Your cows may be missing a few ribeyes.:rotfl:


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

DIHLON said:


> I know where you live. Your cows may be missing a few ribeyes.:rotfl:


As long as you leave me a few .. haha


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Cut n Shoot said:


> What I'm talking about is a sun event or a enemy event.Our power grid is old and vulnerable .A year or more w/o power, could you survive?


Even Survivorman only goes out for 7 days. I would try by driving to Surfside and camping out on the beach and eating a lot of fresh grilled fish.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder if the OP watched that movie "The Road" too many times...which was utterly grim.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I get my survival instincts from The Walking Dead. I think I'm good for at least 20-30 years.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Another good read that relates to this.

http://www.ezekielsfire.com/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This thread is unbelievably depressing..and funny at the same time.. I didn't realize there were so many preppers around.. Are you guys really gonna shoot and kill your neighbors and friends and probably some of your own family ???

Why not just enjoy your life now..with your family and friends.. Have a little fun. This stuff is not gonna happen in any of your lifetimes...and probably (barring a meteorite) NEVER gonna happen for thousands or millions of years..

Lighten up , Girls... It IS possible to worry yourself to death.....:dance:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Like I said Mr. Jim, whatever happens happens an that's life as I knew it. 

TH


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Trouthappy said:


> I wonder if the OP watched that movie "The Road" too many times...which was utterly grim.


The book is even darker.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Solar pump I installed this weekend.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

At least my smoke detectors would stop beeping! After many hours of watched those discovery survivor shows I should be able to make fire to boil water to drink. It would probably take 4 days of walking to get to Surfside. Maybe five carrying a small cast net and a couple poles.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

No more 2 cool. Oh the hooooooror !!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Exactly what water are you going to boil to drink on surfside beach? Boiling doesn't take salt out of the water.


fishingcacher said:


> At least my smoke detectors would stop beeping! After many hours of watched those discovery survivor shows I should be able to make fire to boil water to drink. It would probably take 4 days of walking to get to Surfside. Maybe five carrying a small cast net and a couple poles.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

won't matter any way,when all those plants on the coast start spewing chemicals because the safety controls won't function that green cloud is going to kill everything from Texas to the Dakotas


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

If something like that should happen I sure hope I'm in Canada on a hunting trip. Would not want to be in Texas. 
No one has addressed what they'd do with all the dead bodies. Lots of elderly in your neighborhoods and lots of people on serious meds too. Digging holes in here in Austin's dirt is tough. Hard to go 6 inches in the ground much less 6 feet. 
Safety is the first issue then water, food and sanitation.
More people have died from disease than wars or starvation.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh - and that windmill idea. Might have a backup plan. A windmill is an advertisement to all around that there's water there.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know why but the picture I posted displays weird. It shows up for about 2 seconds and then disappears. Anyways the solar pump replaces the old abandoned windmill. Pumps about 15 gallons per minute.



TheGoose said:


> Solar pump I installed this weekend.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

CAMDEX said:


> If this topic interests you please read "one second after "


Great book! Also try "lights out" by David Crawford.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

txbred said:


> Store all electronic devices in a Faraday cage.


All of my important electronics live in the gun safe.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

James Howell said:


> Exactly what water are you going to boil to drink on surfside beach? Boiling doesn't take salt out of the water.


Distilling does and that requires heat.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Distilling does and that requires heat.


Covering a container of salt water with clear plastic wrap will distill it from the heat of the sun. Glass can also be used to focus rays from the sun to start a fire. Also collect rain water.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Things to think about for all you Prepper wanabe's.

Guns and ammo
food and seeds
lifestraws
antibiotics
mosquito repellent

Get out of the city. Go to a place with septic systems, water wells and propane tanks.

Oh yeah, don't forget toilet paper. Lots and lots of TP. A few bucks spent now will go a long way. 

You can thank me later!

Mosquito repellent


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

For all you worried about getting the water out of a well if the pump burns up in an EMP? We did it mechanically for thousands of years, if a well is drilled you can get water out without too much effort.

The key is to go to area's with wells and septics and as few people as possible. Extra mouths to feed...


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Along the lines of this thread, but not prepping for a year â€" 

I have often thought of going to Samâ€™s (or wherever) and buying 30-50lbs of beans, rice, flour, sugar, coffee, then dividing into 5lb bricks, double vacuum bagging, stash the bricks in a rodent-resistant plastic tub, and pushing to a back closet somewhere. Maybe throw in a few of those camping water filters and a case or two of canned tuna in oil.

Question â€" how long will dry goods like the above last when vacuum packed with a home-grade machine (like a Food-Saver)?One year?5 years?Longer?

Also, canned meats â€" how long will they last before spoiling?I hear Canned Tuna in oil can double as a sterno burner.Poke holes, add paper towel wicks, light oil, burn & cook dinner, open can, add tuna to dinner.

I am thinking of feeding the family for a few weeks, not trying to prep for a year...

Jerry


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Jerry,

Skip all of that hard work. I am not an LDS church member but part of what they teach is to have a home food storage of a least one year for your family.

They have a "food store" where you can buy rice, beans, oats, wheat etc stored in airtight #10 cans on the north side of Houston. Anyone is welcome. Just fill out a sheet and they will load you up. If the cans are not punctured they are good for at least 30 years. I spent about 150.00 and I got cases and cases. Enough to feed my family for several months.

For anyone interested click on the link for the address:

http://www.lds.org/topics/food-storage?lang=eng


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

The second to last place I'd want to be is on the coast. The absolute last place would be anywhere bordering Mexico.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

bluefin said:


> The second to last place I'd want to be is on the coast. The absolute last place would be anywhere bordering Mexico.


The first place I would want to be is on the coast. Fish, clams, oysters, and in certain places lots of deer, hogs and of coarse waterfowl.

You can get away from a storm surge much easier than you can from marauding bands of starving hooligans.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Along the lines of this thread, but not prepping for a year â€"
> 
> I have often thought of going to Samâ€™s (or wherever) and buying 30-50lbs of beans, rice, flour, sugar, coffee, then dividing into 5lb bricks, double vacuum bagging, stash the bricks in a rodent-resistant plastic tub, and pushing to a back closet somewhere. Maybe throw in a few of those camping water filters and a case or two of canned tuna in oil.
> 
> ...


I store mine in mylar bags with O2 absorbers inside 5 gallon buckets. They are good for at least 25 years.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> This thread is unbelievably depressing..and funny at the same time.. I didn't realize there were so many preppers around.. Are you guys really gonna shoot and kill your neighbors and friends and probably some of your own family ???
> 
> Why not just enjoy your life now..with your family and friends.. Have a little fun. This stuff is not gonna happen in any of your lifetimes...and probably (barring a meteorite) NEVER gonna happen for thousands or millions of years..
> 
> Lighten up , Girls... It IS possible to worry yourself to death.....:dance:


I always see these kind of posts. Who's worried? Not me. I am ready for 2 years of no store, no power easy. I'm leaving in 9 days for St. Lucia and blue water. I enjoy my life very much. I also plan for bad things. It's not a one or the other type deal.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Along the lines of this thread, but not prepping for a year â€"
> 
> I have often thought of going to Samâ€™s (or wherever) and buying 30-50lbs of beans, rice, flour, sugar, coffee, then dividing into 5lb bricks, double vacuum bagging, stash the bricks in a rodent-resistant plastic tub, and pushing to a back closet somewhere. Maybe throw in a few of those camping water filters and a case or two of canned tuna in oil.
> 
> ...


*The answer to your question is , depends. Flour will only last 3-5 years tops. Sugar, forever. Beans and rice, 25 years. BUT, all that depends on how it's stored. The enemies of food are heat, light and oxygen.*


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

texasair said:


> So you are hunkered down with lots of gas, generator set up to run your water well for good water, lots of food, a garden, chickens, some livestock, guns, ammo, medicine, family, a few select friends.
> 
> You are well set up and good to go for months, perhaps years.
> And depending on the disaster it may well be months or years.
> ...


Lesson learned in New Orleans


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I finally got around to reading through this thread.
I guess all of you are in good health.

Me, not so much. I am insulin dependent and sleep with a CPAP machine. See any problem there?

I think I am skrewed. :-(


----------

